# Sold to me as a "black Piranha" part 2...:P



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

Just bought another Piranha today. Once again it was labled as a "Black Piranha", But he seems a bit long to me for being a Rhombeus..any inputs?

Kami!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like you got a gibbus.. you lucky prick lol


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

waldron said:


> looks like you got a gibbus.. you lucky prick lol


Gibbus eh? Are they rare? Agressive? Expensive? I can't find much info on them anywhere.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a hungry rhom to me.... get it to start eating and it'll fill out. maybe then it wont look long.

nice fish


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't get too excited just yet...based on those pictures and the condition of the fish, definite ID will be sketchy (IMO rhombeus for now). Fatten it up, grow it out, and then take pics and repost.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

gibbus are rare annd very agressive , they only come from one river, (i cant remember the name),

[


BioTeAcH said:


> Don't get too excited just yet...based on those pictures and the condition of the fish, definite ID will be sketchy (IMO rhombeus for now). Fatten it up, grow it out, and then take pics and repost.


This picture make it look very elongated like a gibbus and the anal fin seems to have the right colouration of a gibbus, i could be wrong but imo i am leaning towards gibbus


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm..... Very interesting.....interesting indeed.....

Kami!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO.....without a collection point....you can never make the distinction between S. rhombeus and S. gibbus.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO.....without a collection point....you can never make the distinction between S. rhombeus and S. gibbus.


Yes but the doral region is very noticeable to inwhich i have see other gibbus then on rhom imo


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

waldron said:


> IMO.....without a collection point....you can never make the distinction between S. rhombeus and S. gibbus.


Yes but the doral region is very noticeable to inwhich i have see other gibbus then on rhom imo
[/quote]

what do you mean by "the doral (i'm assuming you meant dorsal) region is very noticeable"?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yes i ment dorsal, ( the s button rarely works a my work pc)

if you look at shape leading in the dorsal area, it's irregular in which is why i stated that imo thats it gibbus


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm not really sure what you mean, but the dorsal region on this fish shouldn't be used to help with an id at this point, it is very skinny and looks nothing like it would if it was healthy.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Maybe i just dont know how to put it into scientific words,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I understand what you are trying to say....but Joe is right...until the fish puts on a little weight and fills the dorsal area....I wouldnt go off that for an id. The problem is that even though the fish may look like gibbus....that doesnt mean it is gibbus. Rhoms come in all different shapes.


----------



## HowardsMom (May 16, 2008)

im not a piranha identifying expert, here is a photo of my black though if that helps?

its a clickable thumbnail so if you click it itll get bigger.


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

Alright guys, I appreciate the Input. I'll fatten the little sucker up (try to figure out what he likes) and I'll revive this thread with new pics..

Kami!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This is a bad pic of my gibbus from a cfew months ago.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

This was mine


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

Any other chance of an ID yet? He's eating great, but I'd love to know what he is...I bought him at Dragon Aquarium 2 months ago. I have no idea as for a collection point. Did anyone here trade him in there? Gibbus vs. Rhom?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I remember this rhom at big als I thought htey looked awsome for how they looked I thought it would be fun taking thos little buggers and feeding htem and showing them a good home. anyways take pics of him when he gets bigger.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably a rhom...go ask them where they ordered it from. If it was from peru then 100% rhom.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Probably a rhom...go ask them where they ordered it from. If it was from peru then 100% rhom.


compressus also come from peru, but still a rhom


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Probably a rhom...go ask them where they ordered it from. If it was from peru then 100% rhom.


They told me he was a trade in...no way of knowing a collection point.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

A trade in.....

Somebody let that fish get that emaciated. Some people. 
I wanted and waited 10 years to get my rhombeus (space issues, not willing to pay for shipping) and to see someone just neglect a fish that was so difficult for me to obtain, pisses me off.

Looking better! Keep it up.


----------

